# Clamp Forests



## milotrain (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone have good pictures of clamp forests they've made? I find just looking at how other people have fixed work is really helpful in figuring out how I'll mount something.

None of the following are mine

















^Notice the threaded clamping rods?


----------



## Lakc (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, viewing other peoples setups are one of the interesting parts of forum's like this. 

You asked for setups, not necessarily good or safe ones.


----------



## dparker (Feb 15, 2011)

Milotrain: I realize this is not metal working but there are a lot of clamps holding the face on a guitar body my son built. We did use my metal working tools though.

Believe it or not there is a guitar body in this forest of clamps:














don


----------



## Nickle (Feb 15, 2011)

Again, its not metal work but here is the result of a long afternoon laminating a kayak cockpit rim.






Cheers,

Nick


----------



## spuddevans (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine.












another view of the above,


















Tim


----------



## milotrain (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice clamps guys. I love the woodworking shots too, just fun to look at. Tim, inspiring work with a 123 block, like a mini column to jig work off... mmmm I'm totally going to steal that.... Lakc, I think you get a free hall pass when working on alternators or any ancillary equipment that needs bolted to an engine.

I think I'm going to mount a spare 123 block to a tooling plate so I can bolt it directly to the table. I could use two in a T shape and have a raised 90&#730; index point.


----------



## Anko (Feb 24, 2011)

here is mine, just shot today, I was making a boring bar that hold a round hss bit, miraculously I got the just space to drill and reamer the hole, just 5 mm higher and my mini-mill cant make it :






still more coming I hope!

Saludos


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 3, 2011)

Photo was posted in my Corliss build, here again.


----------

